# Powder came from a Puppy Mill.



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It has been over a week since Powder came to our house.

There is a Puppy Mill near us and they had over 200 dogs. They were ordered to turn in a bunch last April and again in August.

In August Powder was sent to Animal Control with a death sentence in 10 days.

A wonderful lady took him to her house and saved his life. She could not keep him so we went and got him. So many did not survive the "turn in".

Powder, the little white Maltese, was kept in a crate all of his 4 years of life. He was abused and only used to breed. Never given regular access to food and water.

When I brought him to our house he hid in a crate, ran from us and would not drink. Only eat inside of his crate. To take him outside I would have to dig him out of the crate and he would hold on to us for dear life.
I tried to brush him and he bolted in fear. I spent many days crying and holding him and apologizing to him for all he had been through.
Finally he started to take a drink of water, then he would eat outside of the crate but would keep his back legs inside!
One wonderful moment as he was laying in his cozy crate, I'm sitting beside him on the floor, I reached in and started to scratch his tummy and WOW, he moved onto his side and showed his tummy to me!!!! His first glorious tummy rub!!!

Today he is well on his way to a happy, playful Malt. Will do crazy runs, loves to be held, gets excited to see us, loves his tummy rubs and he walked on a leash for the first time!!!

He still has a fear of people and runs to his crate. Turns his head to the back of his bed and has an emptiness in his eyes. When Bob or I go to get him out, talking softly and bringing him to us, you can feel him tense up and shake.

He has come a great distance and will make an older couple a wonderful dog. He needs someone to shower him with kindness and praise. Someone with patience and love for a sweet, precious Powder.

He gets neutered on Monday and then we can interview folks for a new forever home!!

This little boy will always be in our hearts and a reminder of the horrible people out there. 
Bob and I love Powder and the time we have had with him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> His first glorious tummy rub!!![/B]


 :cheer: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: 

I had tears of joy in my eyes when I read that! How wonderful of you to take him in and show him what love and affection are. Please keep us updated on him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a breakthrough! I hope he finds a wonderful forever home with a lifetime of tummy rubs!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes reading your post. I'm so happy that the lady was able to get him before his death sentence. God Bless you and Bob for taking in this special little boy and showing him what it means to have love in his life. It's amazing to see the progress these babies that were abused make when they learn to trust someone. I'm sure he will find his furever home quickly and be loved and spoiled like he should be. :tender: Do you have any pics of Powder?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Blessed our the people who open their homes and their hearts to these little fluffs! You are wonderful!

Powder is blessed by your love!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh bless you! Thank goodness little Powder has you in his life!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, gosh! You and Bob are so wonderful for taking him in and showing him what a loving home is all about! I hope the rest of Powder's life is filled with joy and love.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that Powder is doing well in your home. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Bless you for saving this precious little boy! What joy it must bring you to see him 'come-forth' and learn bit by bit that humans can be loving and caring... AND...as important,... for him to be able to have a reason to love back which is such an important part of a little Malt's "being".


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh how heart warming to hear that little Powder is making such progress, you both are such wonderful folks for giving him a place to stay where he is loved and nurtured like he so deserves.
I will pray that he finds a forever home with as much loving care as he is now receiving rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Reading this I have tears in my eyes too. That poor little guy. I hope he gets the best of the best for a home and has a wonderful life. I just can't understand how people can treat dogs that way. TG for the lady who got him in time and for you guys helping him understand not everyone is bad. Please keep us posted on little Powder and I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Theodore waves a paw to his fellow puppy mill survivor! He says to tell Powder that his life has just begun and he has so much to look forward to!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

good for little Powder. I recently learned Gucci's breeder was on the pupymill list. I thank God that Joe and Heather (the folks I got Gucci From) saved him and now I have my little man thak you for helping those poor babies

QUOTE (SillieMillie @ Oct 4 2008, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645390


> Theodore waves a paw to his fellow puppy mill survivor! He says to tell Powder that his life has just begun and he has so much to look forward to![/B]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marsha, I didn't know you were fostering a puppy mill boy! But what a wonderful thing to do! :aktion033: 
He actually sounds more "normal" than Tink already :w00t: ... :thumbsup:  

When they adopted out the dogs from Tinker's mill, they only let them go to homes that already had other dogs. I believe they said it was to show the rescues "how to be a normal dog", like by example.

Are you going to keep him for a while for more socialization? He sounds like he's made alot of progress so far. How's the potty training going? It took Tink a good two months, but because he has no humor or personality, when he figured out what I wanted - he just did it...a matter of fact - no reward necessary in his book.  

Good Job!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

THE WONDERFUL, GLORIOUS FIRST TUMMY RUB!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He's beautiful :wub: He looks like he wants to smile, but he also looks like he's not sure if he can yet. He's making wonderful progress and in no time he'll be smiling all the time. My Riley smiles all the time now and is constantly in my arms for his belly rubs nose licks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

His face is precious. That Powder is one lucky little guy....looks like he hit the "puppy" jackpot :aktion033: 

QUOTE (theboyz @ Oct 5 2008, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645467


> THE WONDERFUL, GLORIOUS FIRST TUMMY RUB!!![/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome little guy! We need MORE pictures!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Powder was neutered this morning. He is home and sleeping all tucked in his crate.

I talked with Animal Control and they said the PM lady has 80 dogs now. The AC lady inspected them and said even though the dogs live in cages/kennels it is clean. She said the PM lady has a "hording" complex!!!! If you can imagine what her house looks like.

On her web site she shows Maltese puppies.....father is Powder!!!!!! It says that!!!!
My friend called and said "if I come to see the puppies can I see the mom and dad?" Mrs PM said " ummmmm, well, I retired Powder and he went to a wonderful home". NOT!!!!!! She turned him in to AC and thought they put him down. AC said the older dogs coming from her can't be adopted and are put down. :bysmilie: Little does Mrs PM know that Powder WILL have a wonderful home!!!! I'm working with him and slow but sure he will get there!!!!
AC also said that she does not even know what dogs are parents of what dogs. Good grief!!!!

AC promised to call me next time she has a turn in. She breeds only small dogs and designer dogs. If any of you are near and can foster, please let me know.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww poor guy! im glad he is in ur hands and will come around in no time!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He has a wonderful home now, he is well cared for and loved!!! Thank you for being there for him or just think what would have happened to him.........


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is Powder today!!!!
He has made remarkable progress. Plays with toys, does crazy runs, get lots of tummy-rubs, eats like a horse, begs for attention with a funny little growl, meets well with home visitors, gets along with our Boyz.
He is still afraid to be picked up unless it is on his terms. He will run, when I say "potty out", and not let me carry him down the stairs to go out the back door unless I pick him up in the den from the couch or his crate!!! Weird! 
His progress over the last 3 plus weeks has been encouraging to say the least. 
We gave him a bath which was very scary for him but we got through it. He is terrified of the brush and even snapped at it, not us just the brush. What could have happened to him? :angry: Gosh I hate this puppy mill Lady!!!!!
We will be looking for a new home for Powder soon as he needs forever people that will love him as we have.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

WOW! He really has come a long way! He is such a cute boy! Thank you for everything you do! :ThankYou:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Oct 14 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650137


> This is Powder today!!!!
> He has made remarkable progress. Plays with toys, does crazy runs, get lots of tummy-rubs, eats like a horse, begs for attention with a funny little growl, meets well with home visitors, gets along with our Boyz.
> He is still afraid to be picked up unless it is on his terms. He will run, when I say "potty out", and not let me carry him down the stairs to go out the back door unless I pick him up in the den from the couch or his crate!!! Weird!
> His progress over the last 3 plus weeks has been encouraging to say the least.
> ...


Ohhh, he looks like a happy little guy!! How wonderful!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marsha, the change is remarkable already!! Good job!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Powder is now on the site to be adopted....check him out!!

www.petsaferescue.com

We will have final approval and will check them out very carefully.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW!!! I was so touched by your story. My Arty was a rescue too. He came from a breeding facility that was bought out by the WI Humane Society. He, too, was only used for breeding. He lived in poor conditions where several dogs were put in the same tiny crate. He ate from a self-feeder tube and drank filthy water. He was never cuddled and never had a toy.  When I brought him home, he was scared. He made no noise and didn't eat or drink. But now, he's doing so, so much better. He always get super excited when he sees me. When I sit down, he'll come and climb on my lap. And he LOVES tummy rubs too!  When he's sitting in his crate with the door open, as soon as I walk by his crate, he wil rollover to his back so I can rub his tummy. He's such a cutie and I'm so glad to have rescued him.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh JNL, I'm so glad you have Arty. These poor dogs!! When we first got Powder his eyes were just blank, that is how I described it. So starved for love and attention. 
Powder loves me so much and it will be so very hard to give him up. I tear up thinking about it but I want him to have a wonderful chance at the rest of his life.
I now see happiness in him, he smiles, runs and plays, gets excited to see us. You can just see how grateful they are at experiencing what life should be.
I honestly smile every time I see him do something that makes him happy. He gets a rawhide, he jumps through piles of leaves, lays on the couch, does a silly little growl for tummy rubs, and best of all our 3 boyz are teaching him "bad manners".
They all run to the window to bark or greet Bob at the back door just barking away!!!  
His eyes are whole again or maybe for the first time. Makes my heart whole.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God bless you and JNL too. God bless Powder and may He make his leaving you as easy as it can be. I hope he gets the best forever home ever.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Hes so beautiful.. thanks to you for fostering him and giving him a chance to be in a loving home (though its foster home, but the days i`m sure it will live forever in his mind) :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so happy for Powder-and I think it is so cute he is learning to chime in with "the boyz"! He must really be starting to feel at home! Everything he is learning and all of the love he is experiencing will help him bond to his new parents. We have had lots of foster kids (skin kind), so I know that bitter-sweet feeling you guys have when one leaves. So happy and proud-but sad to see them go. Give him a belly rub from me!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

UPDATE.....

http://puppypawprints.com/

This lady stays in business and as good, kind and a Christian that she claims to be she has NO regard for animals and is still a puppymill and abuser. :smcry: 

I am so angry and heartbroken. Sad for other Powders.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Good grief!!! She has twenty-five "moms and dads" alone listed on her site! 

Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Look at the adorable family picture on the About Us page. I bet you she got that picture from google. :smmadder:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am quite appaulled that she has so many puppies listed at once and of so many different breeds. If they are truly about raising loving and well cared for puppies shouldn't their "batches" be smaller? It just seems like a lot to me (not that I know a lot).


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Unreal and so so sad, Marsha  
Does she even realize what she is?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is sad. I hate seeing things like this. 
Do you still have Powder and how is he doing?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39549

This is all about the happy ending for Powder!!!! We got a Christmas card from Powder and his new Mom and all is well.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's 'Phunny' there isn't ANY Malts pictured on the Mom's and Dad's page. The family photo - did anyone besides me notice the dress? These people are either Amish or Mennonite.

It's sad that after the "turn in" this establishment was not put out of business, but it has to be dealt with in the local level, and perhaps they have a price that was easliy met. :huh:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 10 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760200


> :bysmilie: Unreal and so so sad, Marsha
> Does she even realize what she is?[/B]


My feeling is that she does not. 
I am amazed how much ignorance there is out there in the world about Back Yard Breeding (and mills).
We see it right on our own board here all the time....the buyers not realizing they are doing a thing in the world wrong buying from a pet store or BYB

I feel so sad about this awful situation for the fur-kids. 

As for Powder.......I am so glad he was given a new lease on life. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that's such a great, but annoying story. To hear of dogs that are so abused by people in puppy mills yet we still have so many out there that we can't do nothing about. I am so glad he found a better life and he turned around.


----------

